# PVC Trellis Finally Blooming!!



## Rebbetzin (Oct 3, 2010)

I have waited all summer to have flowers on the trellis in the front yard! FINALLY! 






Here is a close up, You can't see the flowers so good from far away.


----------



## warthog (Oct 3, 2010)

Absolutely wonderful, congratulations.

The blue one are morning glories? What are the other ones?

Whatever they are the are wonderful.


----------



## Rebbetzin (Oct 3, 2010)

warthog said:
			
		

> Absolutely wonderful, congratulations.
> 
> The blue one are morning glories? What are the other ones?
> 
> Whatever they are the are wonderful.


It is a sort of "trumpt" vine.  I should have kept the tag on it  so I could know exactly what kind of plant it is.


----------

